# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  attachment style

## λιλιουμ

τι ειδος δεσμου/προσκολλησης εχετε?? ενα γαματο τεστακι! το ειδος προσκολλησης εξηγει τα μοτιβα στις σχεσεις μας με το συντροφο μας.. Το προτεινω σε ολους να το κανετε και αν διαβασετε μετα για τον τυπο σας.. Εμενα με βοηθησε καθως επεσε μεσα σε ολα, βγηκα preoccupied και τερματισα το αγχος :p

http://www.web-research-design.net/cgi-bin/crq/crq.pl

----------


## Macgyver

Εμενα μουβγαλε 1.67 , δλδ πρακτικα μηδενικο αγχος , δεν με βοηθησε , γιατι ετσι ειμαι , το ξερω . Πλακα ειχε το τεστακι . !!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=λιλιουμ;511342]τι ειδος δεσμου/προσκολλησης εχετε?? ενα γαματο τεστακι! το ειδος προσκολλησης εξηγει τα μοτιβα στις σχεσεις μας με το συντροφο μας..



Bρε Λιλ , περιμενεις απο ενα τεστακι να σου πει το μοτιβο στις σχεσεις σου ? Αφου το ξερεις ηδη , μεχρι και εγω τοχω καταλαβει , μεσες - ακρες !
Να εισαι preoccupied με το ναλλαξεις το μοτιβο αυτο .

----------


## void

και εμένα preoccupied με έβγαλε το ρημάδι...όχι πως δεν το ήξερα βέβαια ..:(

----------


## λιλιουμ

εχει ενδιαφερον να διαβασεις σχετικα με τον αγχωδη αμφιθυμικο τυπο βοιντ. Οπως επισης εχει ενδιαφερον να διαβασεις και σχετικα με τον ασφαλη τυπο! Να δεις πως σκεφτεται, δρα και αισθανεται, και το χασμα αναμεσα στους δυο τυπους!! Αυτα που πρεπει να αλλαξουμε και να διορθωσουμε..

----------


## 66psy

Καλο.τεστακι

----------


## λιλιουμ

Προσεθεσα και ψηφοφορια για να δουμε πως μοιραζομαστε! Υποτιθεται οι ασφαλεις ειναι 50%, αποφευκτικοι 25% και αμφιθυμικοι 20%. Οι υπολοιποι ειναι disorganized 5%! Αν θελετε ψηφιστε η ψηφος ειναι μυστικη!!

----------


## void

Κοίτα, εγώ απαντούσα με βάση την τελευταία μου σχέση που ήταν ο ορισμός της αποτυχίας..
έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι στην επόμενη θα είμαι αλλιώς ;)
θα γίνω "ασφαλής" :)

----------


## λιλιουμ

κρατα σημειωσεις τοτε!! ;)

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Προσεθεσα και ψηφοφορια για να δουμε πως μοιραζομαστε! Υποτιθεται οι ασφαλεις ειναι 50%, αποφευκτικοι 25% και αμφιθυμικοι 20%. Οι υπολοιποι ειναι disorganized 5%! Αν θελετε ψηφιστε η ψηφος ειναι μυστικη!!


Ε, καλά τώρα..... όχι που ΠΑΛΙ δεν θα ήμουν η εξαίρεση. Στους dismissing έπεσα, με attachment related anxiety score 2.27 κ attachment related avoidance score 5.87. Εν ολίγοις 1 ακόμα πράγμα στη ζωή μου να μου επιβεβαιώνει πως είμαι δεσμοφοβική. Νόμιζα πάντως πως τα τελευταία αρκετά χρόνια είχα σημειώσει αρκετή πρόοδο πάνω στο θέμα, αλλά μάλλον το test μου αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο......

----------


## ioannis2

Εμένα μου έβγαλε, στο attachment-related anxiety score 3.61 και στο attachment-related avoidance score 2.78. Φαινεται σε κάποιο μέτριο προς υψηλό βαθμό με κυνηγά ο φόβος της απόρριψης και η ανησυχία κατά πόσο με αγαπούν και σχετικά άνετος/ανοικτός στους άλλους. Στο σχεδιαγράφημα με βάζει στο μέσο περίπου μεταξύ secure και low avoidance. Το πως αντικρίζουμε τους αλλους στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις είναι για μένα όμοιο με το πως αντικρίζουμε μια σχέση.
Λιλιουμ περιμένω σχόλια...

----------


## λιλιουμ

τι να πω κι εγω!! Εχεις μετριο αγχος απο οτι φαινεται αλλα γενικα αισθανεσαι ασφαλης στις σχεσεις με τους αλλους αν και εχεις τασεις αποφυγης! Για τους αποοφευτικους ισχυουν γενικα τα παρακατω:

People with a dismissive avoidant attachment have the tendency to emotionally distance themselves from their partner. They may seek isolation and feel “pseudo-independent,” taking on the role of parenting themselves. They often come off as focused on themselves and may be overly attending to their creature comforts. Pseudo-independence is an illusion, as every human being needs connection. Nevertheless, people with a dismissive avoidant attachment tend to lead more inward lives, both denying the importance of loved ones and detaching easily from them. They are often psychologically defended and have the ability to shut down emotionally. Even in heated or emotional situations, they are able to turn off their feelings and not react. For example, if their partner is distressed and threatens to leave them, they would respond by saying, “I don’t care.”

πηγη: http://www.psychalive.org/how-your-attachment-style-impacts-your-relationship/

----------

